# Vat on ESB bills @ 13.5% v Eircom @21%



## ranger (20 Sep 2006)

Hi ,

Can someone please explain why the ESB charge 13.5% vat on electricity while Eircom charge 21% ? Both are providing a service why the discrepancy ?

Ranger


----------



## DrMoriarty (20 Sep 2006)

One's an energy supply, one's a communications service. Go figure.

Look at what's probably the most (in)famous [broken link removed] in Irish political history... and now the bould Bertie may have to go messing with it _again_!?  _[Indo article; free registration required]_


----------

